# Happy Birthday Slimy!!



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Slimy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you.
Happy Birthday to you.
Happy Birthday dear Slimy
Happy Birthday to YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU  

Have a great day!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Happy b-day Slimy one.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Slimy!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday Slimy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday Slimester!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Slimy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday Slimy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Slimy you sweet young thing you! Now we really will have to get together at Lake Hefner for some drinks. And I'll sing Happy Birthday to you and person and you can see just how awful it really is. I hope you get everything you want and then some!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Go Slimy, its your birthday! We gonna party like its your birthday!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you all for the birthday wishes.

For the record, I got a bunch of halloween t shirts and the Beavis and Butthead dvd. 

Life is good.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hope ya had a great one!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, not only did I miss saying Happy birthday Sam on time, but I had to imagine Trish singing happy birthday as I read the greetings.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Slimy, I am soooooo sorry I missed it, Hope you had a vonderful B-day! :> :devil:


----------

